# MEILLEUR NAVIGATEUR SOUS MAC



## fg230 (3 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai bien connaitre vos réactions sur les navigateur WEB.

Quelles sont le meilleur navigateur selon vous?

Merci


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Août 2010)

C'est normal que tu ne les cites pas tous? Il en existe d'autres pour mac...


----------



## fg230 (3 Août 2010)

Il me semble que je n'ai que 4 choix. Est ce que je pourrai en ajouter d'autres?


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Août 2010)

si tu n'as que 4 choix ... Ok donc je comprends... mais du coup ton sondage n'est donc déjà pas valable... tu aurais mieux fait de n'en citer que 3 et en 4 de mettre autres  c'est histoire de pinailler... ceux que tu cite font parti des meilleurs


----------



## fg230 (3 Août 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> si tu n'as que 4 choix ... Ok donc je comprends... mais du coup ton sondage n'est donc déjà pas valable... tu aurais mieux fait de n'en citer que 3 et en 4 de mettre autres  c'est histoire de pinailler... ceux que tu cite font parti des meilleurs


Informations de fg230 
Ordinateur principal
iMac 
Système principal
Mac OS X - Snow Leopard 10.6 
iPod, iPhone, Apple TV
iPhone 
Sur Mac depuis...
2009 
Configuration complète
Nom du modèle : iMac
Identifiant du modèle : iMac10,1
Nom du processeur : Intel Core 2 Duo
Vitesse du processeur : 3,06 GHz
Nombre de processeurs : 1
Nombre total de c&#339;urs : 2
Cache de niveau 2 : 3 Mo
Mémoire : 4 Go
Vitesse du bus : 1,07 GHz 
Description
Non disponible 
Lieu
IDF 
Centres d'intérêt
La telecomminication visuelles, la technologie, politique internationale,football, etc 
Profession
Technico Commerciale


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Août 2010)

Le meilleur navigateur est celui que tu utilises jusqu'à ce que l'envie te prenne d'en choisir un autre et de l'adopter.

Il n'y a pas d'absolu mais de multiples choix pour de multiples usages.

Ce sujet a déjà été mainte fois rebattu.


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
*Par ailleurs est ici question d'internet ou plus précisément de navigateurs. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête de ce forum ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau" !!!*


----------



## AikiMac (4 Août 2010)

N'en ayant testé que 2 sur les 4, je ferai abstention... :style:

Sinon c'est quoi la différence entre un bon et mauvais navigateur ?


----------



## chafpa (4 Août 2010)

A voter quand même ....

C'est celui que j'utilise


----------



## AikiMac (4 Août 2010)

Bon allez... :rateau:

A voté !


----------



## Membre supprimé 175999 (4 Août 2010)

J'aime l'interface épuré de chrome, sa vitesse, ses onglets EN HAUT, sa barre de favoris.


----------



## chafpa (4 Août 2010)

leparisiendu972 a dit:


> J'aime l'interface épuré de chrome, sa vitesse, ses onglets EN HAUT, sa barre de favoris.


Pourquoi ?

Il y en a qui on la barre d'onglets EN BAS 

OK, je sors


----------



## Membre supprimé 175999 (4 Août 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Pourquoi ?
> 
> Il y en a qui on la barre d'onglets EN BAS
> 
> OK, je sors



mdrrr ça me gêne sous firefox et safari :/


----------



## MacSedik (5 Août 2010)

J'ai voté Chrome

Safari ne passe pas sur certains sites.... Firefox trop lourd et pas tout a fait intégré a Mac OS, Camino justement basé sur gecko l'est mieux mais bon reste dépassé par Chrome  Omniweb et iCab bof même si ce dernier présente quelques options qui sont intéressantes (les 2 sont basés sur webkit) j'ai aussi essayé le mort-né Shiira qui été excellent mais avait pas mal de bug...  Opéra et son moteur de rendu presto est bien mais je n'accroche pas a ses soi-disant nouveautés (navigation turbo ou je ne sais quoi), bref Google a compris ce que c'était un navigateur : simple, sans fioritures régulièrement mis a jour et "ouvert" (avec pas mal d'extensions)  et Safari le talonne de peu. La rapidité n'est pas un critère de choix pour moi qui est primordial (a part si c'est vraiment flagrant) mais bon Webkit reste devant et ses navigateurs auront ma préférence.


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Août 2010)

sur mon vieux mac osx panther ... safari est dépassé... j'ai surtout firefox .. mais qui commence à ramer alors en léger et vif j'ai navigator / netscape... et pour certains affichages, opéra très sympa.

je me souviens des premiers temps de shiira, c'etait agréable... mais pas tout à fait aussi bien que safari...
d'ici quelques temps je pense pouvoir user de chrome sous mac osx snow leo


----------



## fg230 (5 Août 2010)

* Bonjour,*

A ce jour, C'est Safari qui est devant.. 16 votes .. 

On pourrai considérer pour l'instant la satisfaction de Safari .. Mais 'aimerais bien comprendre *POURQUOI* .

Au niveau de la personnalisation qui est un aspect très important, c'est Mozilla et Opéra .. 

J'aimerai connaitre vos réactions.

Merci


----------



## chafpa (5 Août 2010)

fg230 a dit:


> Mais 'aimerais bien comprendre *POURQUOI* .


Peut-être parce que tu es sur un forum Mac


----------



## blackdevil_3108 (5 Août 2010)

Pour ma part, que ce soit sous Mac, Linux ou Windaube, j'utilise Firefox. :love:

Je n'accroche pas dutout avec Safari...


----------



## fg230 (5 Août 2010)

AikiMac a dit:


> N'en ayant testé que 2 sur les 4, je ferai abstention... :style:
> 
> Sinon c'est quoi la différence entre un bon et mauvais navigateur ?


Un bon navigateur, c'est l"efficacité, la vitesse, affichage etc ..


----------



## edd72 (5 Août 2010)

Moi aussi j'utilise FF, mais c'est sans doute parceque je viens du monde Windows à la base. Lors de mon switch j'ai tout naturellement installé FF pour lui balancer toute ma config et mes extensions  -idem pour TB-
Maintenant les outils fournis par Apple sont bons et j'urai sans doute utilisé Safari et Mail dans d'autres circonstances.
Maintenant, on parle de navigateurs web qui ont quand même tendance à s'inspirer les uns des autres...

Un bon navigateur est un navigateur qui a les fonctionnalité que l'on souhaite et sans lourdeur (ce qui n'a pas toujours été le cas de FF, en tout cas sous Win)


----------



## itako (5 Août 2010)

Voilà un fil très intéressant sur les différents navigateurs que je vous invites à consulter avec hâte !


----------



## chafpa (5 Août 2010)

itako a dit:


> Voilà un fil très intéressant sur les différents navigateurs que je vous invites à consulter avec hâte !


Arf


----------



## gege061 (5 Août 2010)

Bonjour,
J'hésite encore pour Chrome a cause de la "gourmandise" de Google a tout savoir  mais ......
 selon mes besoins c'est Camino qui resiste bien, ou Firefox (de plus en plus lent sans ajout d'extensions)
Safari ne passe pas sur certains sites et a été abandonné depuis longtemps. L'essai de la derniere version (5?) fut calamiteuse.
@+


----------



## AikiMac (5 Août 2010)

fg230 a dit:


> Un bon navigateur, c'est l"efficacité, la vitesse, affichage etc ..



Et un mauvais...??? 

Ce n'est pas obligé de répondre, c'était une question sur le ton de l'ironie en référence à un sketch bien connu !


----------



## chafpa (5 Août 2010)

AikiMac a dit:


> Et un mauvais...???


C'est celui qui affiche toujours "Error 404 Page not found"


----------



## - B'n - (5 Août 2010)

> On pourrai considérer pour l'instant la satisfaction de Safari .. Mais 'aimerais bien comprendre POURQUOI .


Personnellement, je trouve Safari bien au dessus des autres : très rapide, ergonomique,  bien intégré au système, et maintenant avec des extensions pour étendre ses possibilités.
Firefox je le trouve trèèès lourd (rien qu'au lancement), moins rapide et assez mal foutu sur certains points : raccourcis manquants ou différents de ceux d'OSX, signets, historique (jamais compris comment c'est géré dans le menu).
Chrome : léger mais incomplet&#8230; et je ne veux pas de spyware&#8230; 
Les autres : trop marginaux.

Voilou en ce qui me concerne. Donc Safari 95% du temps, FF si jamais un site passe mal.


----------



## TiteLine (5 Août 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'ignore si il y a un navigateur "meilleur" que les autres, je ne me pose pas vraiment la question mais Safari me convient très bien alors que ça n'était pas le cas au début. Je ne l'utilisais pas et lui préférais Firefox (auquel j'étais déjà habituée avant de switcher). J'ai quand même donné une seconde chance à Safari après la sortie de la version 4 et depuis, je l'utilise quasi exclusivement, sauf si un site passe mal mais c'est rare. C'est vrai qu'il est optimisé pour l'OS, voire en harmonie avec.

Maintenant je ne peux pas dire que c'est le meilleur navigateur puisque je n'ai pas essayé les autres (hormis Firefox et Camino). Je suis de nature curieuse mais là, je n'ai pas spécialement envie d'aller voir ailleurs (pour le moment).:rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Août 2010)

itako a dit:


> Voilà un fil très intéressant sur les différents navigateurs que je vous invites à consulter avec hâte !


c'est d'ailleurs étrange de ne pas avoir de navigateur web avec un nom de grand navigateur...?


----------



## MacSedik (6 Août 2010)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> c'est d'ailleurs étrange de ne pas avoir de navigateur web avec un nom de grand navigateur...?



Si Vespucci : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vespucci_(navigateur_web)


----------



## claud (6 Août 2010)

Pendant 2 ans je ne voulais connaître que Safari, puis pendant 2 autres années ce fut le triomphe de Firefox et désormais je ne connais que Google Chrome ! Allez savoir pourquoi ? Sait-on même pourquoi on prend le trottoir de droite au lieu du trottoir de gauche ? Ou pourquoi on vote pour tel parti ? ( là j'abuse un peu) Où se trouve la rationalité dans nos choix ( ? ) quotidiens ?


----------

